# "Thy Mercy, My God"



## raekwon (Aug 22, 2010)

One of my favorite songs for worship. A fine example of an old hymn text, set to new music. Hope you're edified.

[video=youtube;uZ4CkuCxwP4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZ4CkuCxwP4[/video]


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks, Rae. That is really nice.

Hah! I just saw 'Chocolate Westminsterian' for the first time. That is cute.


----------



## KMK (Aug 22, 2010)

Who is the composer/publisher?


----------



## jjraby (Aug 22, 2010)

This is a RUF version.. Go to indeliblegracemusic.com

God Bless RUF

---------- Post added at 08:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:34 AM ----------

with some personal embellishment. Its really good.


----------



## Jack K (Aug 22, 2010)

Sandra McCracken composed the music maybe ten years ago, when she was still a small time performer trying to catch a big break and singing often with Indelible Grace, the RUF ministry.

I was privileged to hear her perform it back then, when Indelible Grace did a concert at my church. The accompaniment was perhaps less polished than the version she sings now with her own band, but in some ways that made it better. A great rendition of a fine old hymn, and one of the best songs to come out of Indelible Grace.

Link to the song on the RUF site


----------



## raekwon (Aug 22, 2010)

The text was published by John Stocker in 1776. Sandra McCracken wrote the tune in 2001.

The arrangement in the video is based on McCracken's recording of the song from her 2006 album, _The Builder and the Architect_. There's a different (earlier) arrangement that she did on one of the Indelible Grace albums, which was also covered by Caedmon's Call (a band that includes Sandra's husband, Derek Webb) on their album _In The Company of Angels_.

I personally prefer the above arrangement, but both have their strong points.


----------



## Christopher88 (Aug 22, 2010)

Amen.


----------



## JBaldwin (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks, this is a favorite our church.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 22, 2010)

We use several Indelible Grace hymns in worship, including this one. The great thing about their music is they provide their hymnbook for free online with various sheets for musicians and sample clips:

RUF Hymnbook Online Hymn Resource

We recently introduced _Ye Wretched, Hungry, Starving Poor_


----------



## JBaldwin (Aug 22, 2010)

Semper Fidelis said:


> We use several Indelible Grace hymns in worship, including this one. The great thing about their music is they provide their hymnbook for free online with various sheets for musicians and sample clips:
> 
> RUF Hymnbook Online Hymn Resource
> 
> We recently introduced _Ye Wretched, Hungry, Starving Poor_


 
We rely heavily on the RUF Hymnbook and sing at least one song from it each week. This morning it was "Arise, my Soul Arise"


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 22, 2010)

JBaldwin said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > We use several Indelible Grace hymns in worship, including this one. The great thing about their music is they provide their hymnbook for free online with various sheets for musicians and sample clips:
> ...


 
We have that in our rotation as well.

Whenever we rehearse it we often joke around because the first line sort of sounds like the beginning of the Theme Song from Friends.

_Arise, arise my soul shake of your guilty fears_ 
(clap clap clap clap)

compare with...

_So no one told you life was gonna be this way_
(clap clap clap clap)


----------



## JBaldwin (Aug 22, 2010)

> Whenever we rehearse it we often joke around because the first line sort of sounds like the beginning of the Theme Song from Friends.
> 
> Arise, arise my soul shake of your guilty fears
> (clap clap clap clap)
> ...


 I've heard the same from the musicians!


----------



## raekwon (Aug 22, 2010)

I had never noticed that before. The song is now ruined. *RUINED!!!*


----------



## Jack K (Aug 22, 2010)

My old church sang it _a lot_, but never with clapping. Maybe we were onto something.


----------



## moral necessity (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for putting this up. My wife and I have Sandra's album, as well as the five from Indelible Grace. We listen to them all the time. What a blessing! Another good one we liked was from Red Mountain Church, entitled "The Gadsby Project". Does anyone have this? They're working on putting songs from the Gadsby's Hymnal to newer music. I don't know if they've put out a second album or not yet.


----------



## raekwon (Aug 22, 2010)

moral necessity said:


> Thanks for putting this up. My wife and I have Sandra's album, as well as the five from Indelible Grace. We listen to them all the time. What a blessing! Another good one we liked was from Red Mountain Church, entitled "The Gadsby Project". Does anyone have this? They're working on putting songs from the Gadsby's Hymnal to newer music. I don't know if they've put out a second album or not yet.


 
_The Gadsby Project_ actually *was* their second album. They put out one full-length before that called _Depth of Mercy_, one EP called _Heaven_, and have released three more full-lengths since (including one Christmas album). They're currently finishing up their next (and unfortunately, final) album. I've heard a couple of tracks and it sounds fantastic.

Check it out ---> Red Mountain Music

We introduced their "Lead Me To The Rock" today as our Communion hymn.


----------



## he beholds (Aug 22, 2010)

JBaldwin said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > We use several Indelible Grace hymns in worship, including this one. The great thing about their music is they provide their hymnbook for free online with various sheets for musicians and sample clips:
> ...



How awesome!! We aren't quite there yet, but hopefully we'll be singing more and more music that is refreshed!


----------

